# *APR present our 2.5l ECU Upgrade for the VW Rabbit, Beetle and Jetta - Now Available*



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*APR is pleased to present our 2.5l ECU Upgrade for the VW Rabbit, Beetle and Jetta Model Years 2007-2009.*
APR's tuning program for the Rabbit, Beetle and Jetta 2.5l presents new technologies and features found for the first time in APR's calibration program. APR's Engineering Team have spent numerous hours disseminating the Motronic Engine Management System to unlock new features in ECU customization and provide new options to further enhance the driving experience.
*New Features Include:*
- Maximum Engine Speed Limit Raised to 6500 RPM
- Left-Foot Braking Enabled for Simultaneous Throttle and Accelerator Input
- Idle Raised to 750 RPM for Smoother Idle and Easier Initial Acceleration
- Raised Standing Engine Speed Limit To 6500 RPM
- Recalibrated Engine Braking Assist to Remove Overrun Hang 
- Speed Limiter Removed
- Air-Fuel Ratio Calibrated for Maximum Power and Torque Delivery at Wide Open Throttle and Calibrated for Maximum Fuel Economy during Part Throttle Operation
*93 Octane Power Highlights:*
- Peak HP: *181HP*
- Peak TQ: *204TQ*
- Peak HP Gain over stock: *12.4HP* @ 4250RPM
- Peak TQ Gain over Stock: *15.3TQ* @ 4250RPM
*91 Octane Power Highlights:*
- Peak HP: *180HP*
- Peak TQ: *201TQ*
- Peak HP Gain over stock: *10HP* @ 6000RPM
- Peak TQ Gain over Stock: *12TQ* @ 4000RPM
*93 Octane Performance:*








Click here for Wheel Values
*93 Octane Torque Gains:*

















*93 Octane Horsepower Gains*
















*Now Available!*
APR's 2.5L ECU Upgrade is available as a *fully loaded suite* featuring *ALL* the features below for only *$599!*
OR
as a *single program* with no ability to change back to stock mode or any other Performance Calibration or Feature listed below for only *$349*! 
*Software Functions:*
- APR's Patented Directport Programming Technology
- APR's EMCS Functionality [ _Programs and Functions switchable though the cruise control stock. No need to purchase external hardware_ ]
- Fault Code Erase/Throttle Body Alignment
- Security Lockout [ _With no external hardware for program switching, when locked out in stock mode, your software is completely invisible to diagnostic scan tools._ ]
- Anti-theft
Your Choice of *Four* Calibrations!
*Calibrations:*
- Exact OEM Calibration Stock Mode
- 91 Octane Performance Mode
- 93 Octane Performance Mode
- 100 Octane Performance Mode
- Valet Mode
For more information please visit http://www.goapr.com or call 800-680-7921. 
For your closest APR distributor please visit http://www.goapr.com/dealer/

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*DOES THIS WORK ON MY CAR?????*
Here is the scoop. 
There are several different engine codes for the 2.5L. There are an unimaginable number of ECU box codes and software revisions for these engines as well.
The software was tuned on the following:
*
Engine Code: CBTA
ECU Box Code: 07K906032BK
Software Revision: S2438
*
If you have this, you're all set. You can get the software the today. 
Now you're probably asking *"What is my engine code? What's a Box Code? What the heck is a Software Revision!!!"* Don't panic! I've got you covered.
*Here's the good news.* Code is portable. What that means is if we compare one car's software to another, and the calibrations from the factory are the same, we can simply use the same calibration on both cars.
*Here's what you can do.* All you need to do is take your car to an APR dealer. They'll hook up to your car and see if your software is currently compatible with what we have. If you have something we haven't seen yet, the APR dealer will simply copy down your vehicles information and send it over to the APR HQ. Once we get it, we'll take a look at the code and see if you are compatible. If it is, depending on the work load, the engineers can crank it out in a day. If it’s not compatible, we'll have to get one of those vehicles in house to tune.
If you need help locating an APR dealer, try our locator tool here: http://www.goapr.com/dealer/


----------



## a7xogg (Nov 25, 2008)

*Re: *APR present our 2.5l ECU Upgrade for the VW Rabbit, Beetle and Jet ... ([email protected])*

I will be visiting my nearest APR dealer within the next two months.


----------



## Morridin19 (Nov 24, 2008)

*Re: *APR present our 2.5l ECU Upgrade for the VW Rabbit, Beetle and Jet ... ([email protected])*

Going tonight so they can take my ECU data and hopefully add another compatible ECU in a few days.
P.S. Arin, you should have the option to add programs for 50-70$ to the base configuration for $349 (I am sure lots of people would enjoy this)


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Here is the pricing structure:
Fully loaded ECU: $599
Single Calibration: $349
If you later decide to add calibrations and features:
Add 1 calibration (stock/91/93/100/valet) = +$149
Add 2 calibrations (stock/91/93/100/valet) = +$219
Add 3 calibrations (stock/91/93/100/valet) = +$289
Add Fault Code Erase/Throttle Body Alignment (FCE/TBA) = +$59
Add Security Lockout = +$59
Add Anti-Theft System = +$199
The real deal is to get it all at once. 
Adding all the features later adds up to $955!


----------



## doslinux (Sep 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

If you get the $349 option with an additional program at $149 can I switch inbetween the two with the cruise control stalk?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Yes sir! To make it invisible to scan tools, the wife, the kids, etc, add security lockout.


----------



## TXwabbit (Aug 2, 2008)

How do we know wich software revision we have? If we dont have the revised software can we just go to the dealer and get it for free?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

You can check the engine controller in vag-com and it will be listed there.

You can get updates from the dealership only if your car needs the update.


----------



## CaTiRo (Sep 23, 2008)

so if i had single calibration for 93, i can still switch between that and stock?
man i should drive up there today and at least test out the trial version to see if i like it.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Unfortunately stock is another calibration. Stop on up this afternoon if you have time.


----------



## brian81 (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Unfortunately stock is another calibration. Stop on up this afternoon if you have time. 

Talk him into a Carbonio and get the car on the dyno....


----------



## CaTiRo (Sep 23, 2008)

well i kinda made a stop by best buy in tiger town and ended up buying some stuff.
arggg ... curse you best buy!


_Modified by CaTiRo at 10:51 AM 2-24-2009_


----------



## ender619 (Aug 28, 2008)

yeah that's why i rarely go to best buy. They have so much stuff i want. wii games, movies, computer stuff. stay away from there man.. i hear they have mind control devices.


----------



## CaTiRo (Sep 23, 2008)

has anyone got this yet?


_Modified by CaTiRo at 10:52 AM 2-24-2009_


----------



## Morridin19 (Nov 24, 2008)

*Re: (CaTiRo)*

When they come out with the program for my ECU I am getting it. I will let you know how it goes.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Your ECU should be ready by Friday. Just call to confirm.


----------



## Morridin19 (Nov 24, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Perfect thanks Arin.


----------



## IJSTROK (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: *APR present our 2.5l ECU Upgrade for the VW Rabbit, Beetle and Jet ... ([email protected])*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for keeping with the 2.5!
Are the dynos from a 170hp/177tq car? How is the torque at 189ft/lbs stock? 
And this may be a dumb question but is the left-foot braking sort of like a launch control?


----------



## Morridin19 (Nov 24, 2008)

*Re: *APR present our 2.5l ECU Upgrade for the VW Rabbit, Beetle and Jet ... (IJSTROK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IJSTROK* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for keeping with the 2.5!
Are the dynos from a 170hp/177tq car? How is the torque at 189ft/lbs stock? 
And this may be a dumb question but is the left-foot braking sort of like a launch control?


See: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=4

_Quote, originally posted by *Minimaulak* »_ It helps in racing/autocross is the simple answer. so you can keep the power on/revs up while still braking for proper corner entry speed.
in our cars if we hit the brakes and gas at the same time the ECU will cut power for a few seconds. It's a "safety" thing because old ladies drive with both feet and when they panic they slam both feet down which would cause cars to go driving off into shopping buildings.

it really puts a damper when you're on your fastest run of the day at the autocross track when it happens.


----------



## Cabrio60 (Oct 14, 2006)

Went to get my 2009 Rabbit chipped today and my exact ECU wasn't recognized, so its code was extracted. Hope to have APR software on my car by weeks' end so I can share with you guys how it is. I am really impressed by the way my local ARR dealer has been helping me and I'd just like to say thanks and keep up the good work.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: (Cabrio60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cabrio60* »_Went to get my 2009 Rabbit chipped today and my exact ECU wasn't recognized, so its code was extracted. Hope to have APR software on my car by weeks' end so I can share with you guys how it is. I am really impressed by the way my local ARR dealer has been helping me and I'd just like to say thanks and keep up the good work.

What shop did you go to and I'll check our logs so we can get started.


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
What shop did you go to and I'll check our logs so we can get started.


Good luck with the '09.








-Jeffrey Atwood


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_

Good luck with the '09.








-Jeffrey Atwood

Shouldn't be too difficult if we are code extracting it. That means we've got communication protocol down and such.
What difficulties do you reference? Calibration or Flashing?


----------



## PatrickVas (Aug 23, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_

Good luck with the '09.








-Jeffrey Atwood


lol


----------



## Morridin19 (Nov 24, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Pretty sure it was the same case where the specific ECU model hasn't been tested with the software. That's what happened to mine and they extracted the code so the engineers at APR could test it ensure full compatibility. 
Give it a bit and they should have code for your type of ECU... Mine will hopefully be up Friday


----------



## GrkPranksta69 (Jan 11, 2009)

Would this be fine with an intake or would they have to be another calibration for intakes?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: (GrkPranksta69)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GrkPranksta69* »_Would this be fine with an intake or would they have to be another calibration for intakes?

We tested it with our prototype full exhaust and Carbonio intake with flawless results!


----------



## brian81 (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
We tested it with our prototype full exhaust and Carbonio intake with flawless results!


(Drum roll, please...)
And the dyno says:


----------



## Morridin19 (Nov 24, 2008)

*FV-QR*

So is this Direct Port programmed? or is something going to be soldered onto my ECU?


----------



## p c (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Morridin19)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Morridin19* »_So is this Direct Port programmed? or is something going to be soldered onto my ECU?

How hard is it to read the post? really


----------



## a7xogg (Nov 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (p c)*


_Quote, originally posted by *p c* »_
How hard is it to read the post? really









Very hard lol


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
We tested it with *our prototype full exhaust* and Carbonio intake with flawless results!
 
I would imagine this is on a rabbit, right?


----------



## OchoCinco5k (Apr 19, 2008)

*Re: (~kInG~)*

EDIT: Forget that.
How is our cruise control stock changed to calibrate the new ECU ? 
Will we still have CruiseControl ? 


_Modified by OchoCinco5k at 9:40 PM 2-27-2009_


----------



## brian81 (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (OchoCinco5k)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OchoCinco5k* »_How is our cruise control stock changed to calibrate the new ECU ? 
Will we still have CruiseControl ?

From the APR website:
APR has taken your cruise control buttons and utilized them for this function. Your cruise control will continue to function as normal, but will give you the ability to scroll through the programs you have purchased on your APR chipped ECU. The procedure is simple and involves only two steps. 
Step 1: Press and hold the "set" button on your cruise control. After approximately five seconds, the "check engine" light on your dash will begin to blink once per second. This will tell you that you are activating program one. This blinking sequence will continue for approximately five seconds. 
After this five second interval, the "check engine" light will begin blinking twice per second. This will indicate that you have activated the second program. This process is continued to access any remaining programs you may have purchased. (three blinks = program three, four blinks = program four). 
Step 2: Once you have activated the desired program, simply release the "set" button. The "check engine" light will stop flashing. Turn the ignition key off for 10 seconds, turn the key back on, and you will be locked in that program until you change it again. 
It's that simple.


----------



## ender619 (Aug 28, 2008)

so who has it ? and what are the results ?


----------



## OchoCinco5k (Apr 19, 2008)

*Re: (ender619)*

Is this available with the 6speed auto, since you tested on a car with an exhaust and intake how much would the increase be with a stock jetta ?


_Modified by OchoCinco5k at 1:00 PM 2-28-2009_


----------



## studio19sound (Dec 14, 2006)

Went down to my local APR dealer to have my car scanned-- I have the 2007 w/ 150hp. No program showed up, so I sent in the engine code to have a program built. I will let you guys know when I hear back from the shop.


----------



## p c (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: (studio19sound)*


_Quote, originally posted by *studio19sound* »_Went down to my local APR dealer to have my car scanned-- I have the 2007 w/ 150hp. No program showed up, so I sent in the engine code to have a program built. I will let you guys know when I hear back from the shop.

once the 07 is released I'm getting it


----------



## Morridin19 (Nov 24, 2008)

*Re:*

As far as I know they aren't doing an 150hp program until they get a 150hp rabbit in their shop to tune.
I got the full package deal on Friday. 
I ran the 93 octane program for most of the weekend. First thing I noticed it was a lot smoother at idle, and had a slightly rougher engine sound. Definitely pulled more at lower RPM's, and I noticed a slight increase in gas mileage (about 2mpg more). It is still very drive-able for every day use, but has a bit more of a kick when accelerating.
Now on the other hand I have no idea what valet mode does (or perhaps mine isn't working) as I drove up to 110km/h with it supposedly loaded into the ECU (tried several times). My vehicle seemed less powerful but not limited speed wise. I have also been unable to activate the security feature (tried with a guy at the APR dealer for about an hour). Also out of the 6 times I activated the Anti-Theft feature one time it didn't work properly (could have been something I did, (I activated it, turned the car off, got my friend to try and drive it away and he could, then he stopped it, I got in and turned it on again and it was working







))
If anyone has some specific questions drop me a line and I will see if I can't answer you.
Oh and P C there is no need to be rude around here I had a legitimate question about it being direct port as a guy working at my local APR dealer was a little confused and was implying that something may have to be soldered onto the ECU depending on the tuning selected.


----------



## p c (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: Re: (Morridin19)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Morridin19* »_
Oh and P C there is no need to be rude around here I had a legitimate question about it being direct port as a guy working at my local APR dealer was a little confused and was implying that something may have to be soldered onto the ECU depending on the tuning selected. 



lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: Re: (Morridin19)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Morridin19* »_As far as I know they aren't doing an 150hp program until they get a 150hp rabbit in their shop to tune.
I got the full package deal on Friday. 
I ran the 93 octane program for most of the weekend. First thing I noticed it was a lot smoother at idle, and had a slightly rougher engine sound. Definitely pulled more at lower RPM's, and I noticed a slight increase in gas mileage (about 2mpg more). It is still very drive-able for every day use, but has a bit more of a kick when accelerating.
Now on the other hand I have no idea what valet mode does (or perhaps mine isn't working) as I drove up to 110km/h with it supposedly loaded into the ECU (tried several times). My vehicle seemed less powerful but not limited speed wise. I have also been unable to activate the security feature (tried with a guy at the APR dealer for about an hour). Also out of the 6 times I activated the Anti-Theft feature one time it didn't work properly (could have been something I did, (I activated it, turned the car off, got my friend to try and drive it away and he could, then he stopped it, I got in and turned it on again and it was working







))
If anyone has some specific questions drop me a line and I will see if I can't answer you.
Oh and P C there is no need to be rude around here I had a legitimate question about it being direct port as a guy working at my local APR dealer was a little confused and was implying that something may have to be soldered onto the ECU depending on the tuning selected. 



You mentioned calling in. Were the tech able to repeat any problems over the phone? Any updates?


----------



## stangg172006 (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Morridin19)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Morridin19* »_So is this Direct Port programmed? or is something going to be soldered onto my ECU?


_Quote, originally posted by *APR* »_Software Functions:
- APR's Patented Directport Programming Technology

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Morridin19 (Nov 24, 2008)

*Re: Re: ([email protected])*

PMed Arin.
I was working with Ken from Concept-1 on getting the security function to work, as for valet mode, I could just be unclear on how it supposed to function (I assumed a low speed limit)


----------



## stangg172006 (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: Re: (Morridin19)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Morridin19* »_PMed Arin.
I was working with Ken from Concept-1 on getting the security function to work, as for valet mode, I could just be unclear on how it supposed to function (I assumed a low speed limit)

i believe its rev limiting


----------



## Morridin19 (Nov 24, 2008)

*Re: Re: (stangg172006)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stangg172006* »_
i believe its rev limiting 

I will test it tonight and post tomorrow if that is the case. I know when its in valet mode because it feels like I am driving my girlfriends civic.


----------



## russdawg24 (Oct 6, 2008)

I live in PA, and my local APR dealer is Next Level Tuning out of Greensburg, PA. I was told by someone at APR (can't remember a name now) that my car was good to go on a tune from the info on my ECU. I get to my dealer and he plugs in... Not available. No bug deal. SO, he calls and is told to upload my software and that in a few days I'd be ready to go. Someone at APR tells him that my car is ready to go. So I go in and plug in. Not available. And from what I can tell, your whole attitude has been "lol, oh well." It's been over 5 hrs of drive time for me. All I want to do is pay you $600 and be treated fair. Any idea when you will be done? It's been over 2 weeks.


----------



## Morridin19 (Nov 24, 2008)

*FV-QR*

So the Valet Mode is just Rev limited to about 4200 RPM, which is enough to get you around most places.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: (russdawg24)*


_Quote, originally posted by *russdawg24* »_I live in PA, and my local APR dealer is Next Level Tuning out of Greensburg, PA. I was told by someone at APR (can't remember a name now) that my car was good to go on a tune from the info on my ECU. I get to my dealer and he plugs in... Not available. No bug deal. SO, he calls and is told to upload my software and that in a few days I'd be ready to go. Someone at APR tells him that my car is ready to go. So I go in and plug in. Not available. And from what I can tell, your whole attitude has been "lol, oh well." It's been over 5 hrs of drive time for me. All I want to do is pay you $600 and be treated fair. Any idea when you will be done? It's been over 2 weeks.

That should never be our attitude and I assure it isn't. Can you PM me your info and I'll personally get to the bottom of it? 
I need the following:
First and Last name
Date of code extraction
Location of code extraction
We just had a huge distributor conference here at APR with people coming in from as far as Japan. I know things have been a bit hectic around the office, especially since I was out of the office for a wedding, so if you felt rushed or frustrated at all, I apologize. Regardless, that's no excuse to brush anyone off and I want to assure you that's not the general attitude here at APR. You've been a great help by going out of your way to get code extracted so I want to make sure everything is ready for you before you ever make a long trip again. 
Thanks! 


_Modified by [email protected] at 8:43 AM 3-3-2009_


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Rusty,
I've verified your box code *BK* is up on the server and ready to go.
If you have any problems while you are at the distributor, please call and ask for me. I'll make sure things get straightened up.
-Arin


----------



## CaTiRo (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

now that's customer service!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## natskiboy (May 4, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (CaTiRo)*

I been thinking of getting this for my 08 Rabbit (170 HP) but want to get first hand info (good and bad). 
Im not new to chip tuning as but new to direct port. I use to drive a 1.8T Passat with the Wetterauer chip soldered on the ECU and I liked how it performed. 
I might visit my local APR dealer soon


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Directport is great. All you have to do is drive up to the APR dealer and they can flash your car over the internet directly though the OBDII port. No soldering or ECU removal is required!


----------



## blackhawk 76 (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Got my code exported today by the fellas at NGP. Hopefully hearing back in a couple of days for us fellow 150hp peeps.


----------



## Rabbitoid (Feb 18, 2009)

*Re: (brian81)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brian81* »_From the APR website:
APR has taken your cruise control buttons and utilized them for this function. Your cruise control will continue to function as normal, but will give you the ability to scroll through the programs you have purchased on your APR chipped ECU. The procedure is simple and involves only two steps. 
Step 1: Press and hold the "set" button on your cruise control. After approximately five seconds, the "check engine" light on your dash will begin to blink once per second. This will tell you that you are activating program one. This blinking sequence will continue for approximately five seconds. 
After this five second interval, the "check engine" light will begin blinking twice per second. This will indicate that you have activated the second program. This process is continued to access any remaining programs you may have purchased. (three blinks = program three, four blinks = program four). 
Step 2: Once you have activated the desired program, simply release the "set" button. The "check engine" light will stop flashing. Turn the ignition key off for 10 seconds, turn the key back on, and you will be locked in that program until you change it again. 
It's that simple. 


Whoa. Can they make it where words pop up on the computer screen in between the gages?


----------



## Morridin19 (Nov 24, 2008)

*FV-QR*

honestly its not that difficult once you get used to it.
Just thought I should let everyone know that all the software is now working for the ECU box code ending in BJ.
(there was a problem with the security lockout that has now been resolved)


----------



## CaTiRo (Sep 23, 2008)

morridin19 ... after driving it now for several days how do you like the increase power? does it feel like your car is producing over 200 lb-ft of torque?


----------



## ender619 (Aug 28, 2008)

seriously? what are the results ? 
everyone is waiting for them.. i know i am.


----------



## ender619 (Aug 28, 2008)

quick Q.
if one was for some reason disconnect the battery.. would the program be erased ? or will it stay ? 
ty


----------



## Morridin19 (Nov 24, 2008)

*FV-QR*

I have noticed a definitive increase in power, The transmissions shift points are lower(I have an autobot







) at comparative speeds (Used to reach 60km/h in 5th gear at 1900rpm, now its closer to 1700rpm) Throttle Hang is gone, completely, and the engine is much more responsive to variations in the throttle(try jamming your foot down and then take it off in less than a sec in stock and it will barely react). 
I am still seeing a increase in fuel economy by about 2mpg.
Last night on my way home from work I decided to switch back to stock to see if I could tell the difference, pretty much it felt like I was driving my girlfriends Civic, it was pretty gutless at low revs and the engine felt like it was sleeping and had a delayed response.

Ender619 If you disconnect the battery it will load up which ever program is in the first program selection position and activate that anti-theft if equipped. It won't erase anything.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Morridin19* »_
Ender619 If you disconnect the battery it will load up which ever program is in the first program selection position and activate that anti-theft if equipped. It won't erase anything.


Just a correction, it will load up whatever is in slot one (should be stock mode for a fully loaded ECU) and it will enable security lockout (which disables program switching and completely hides program switching).


----------



## DUSlider (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

I have GIAC programming currently. Any of you that have gotten the APR had GIAC as well. Is there a noticeable difference?


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (DUSlider)*

so this chip will work for the 09's right?


----------



## ender619 (Aug 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (DUSlider)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUSlider* »_I have GIAC programming currently. Any of you that have gotten the APR had GIAC as well. Is there a noticeable difference?

x2 on this. I too have GIAC and would like know as well










_Modified by ender619 at 12:33 AM 3-6-2009_


----------



## russdawg24 (Oct 6, 2008)

OK, I got chipped last night! Thanks Arin for getting to the bottom of it. 
I love it, noticeable difference and I can definitely notice a longer power band in the higher rmp's.


----------



## Lower it!! (Aug 1, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (ender619)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ender619* »_
x2 on this. I too have GIAC and would like know as well









_Modified by ender619 at 12:33 AM 3-6-2009_

x3


----------



## GrkPranksta69 (Jan 11, 2009)

any updates on the 150hp engine?


----------



## youngkal (Apr 2, 2006)

i sent them my vag-com info and offerd to let them use my 2007 rabbit 150hp to make a program but have heard nothing back


----------



## blackhawk 76 (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (GrkPranksta69)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GrkPranksta69* »_any updates on the 150hp engine?

had my code pulled at NGP about a week and half ago and haven't heard back.


----------



## PatrickVas (Aug 23, 2007)

*FV-QR*

so can you guys chip 09's?


----------



## mrtrex (Mar 16, 2009)

So what is the Rev limit now that I got the car flashed? It goes past 6.5. I dont want to over rev the car.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: (mrtrex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GrkPranksta69* »_any updates on the 150hp engine?

Sorry, no.









_Quote, originally posted by *PatrickVas* »_so can you guys chip 09's?

It depends if the box code is portable or not. The only way to tell is to show up at a dealer, get code extracted and let the engineers check the code.

_Quote, originally posted by *mrtrex* »_So what is the Rev limit now that I got the car flashed? It goes past 6.5. I dont want to over rev the car.

The rev limit is 6500. The gauges are not 100% accurate.


----------



## mrtrex (Mar 16, 2009)

OK cool. Nice job on the development of the flash. Ive messesd around with tuning for a while on other cars and this is very smooth. The mid range is nice and the top end opens up even more. Ill let you know how it does at the track in 3 weeks.


----------



## acincys (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: *APR present our 2.5l ECU Upgrade for the VW Rabbit, Beetle and Jet ... ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_*93 Octane Performance:*









i got a question.. somebody might have asked already, i haven't gone through all the pages. how come stock horse power is so high? were you in a low gear?
because these are my results with a 2008 rabbit in third gear:








as far as i know, and i may be wrong, but the dyno gear should be fourth, so my results are actually higher than they should be. however, they don't even come close to what you have. how is that? i'm just wondering.


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

Most APR dynos are in flywheel horsepower. Your dyno is in whp. 
so if you took you wheel number * 1.15 would give you 176hp/189trq at the flywheel.


----------



## acincys (Jul 10, 2006)

ahh.. that makes more sense. and now i noticed a link in the first post that shows wheel horse power and torque on its own scale.
so then that means that the gains claimed are at the flywheel, not the wheels. though they wouldn't be much different at the wheels i suppose.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

New box codes are coming in every day and the engineering team are cranking out the software. Thanks for all who've gone to their APR dealer for a code extraction! You're really helped the community!








Quick glance, here is whats out there on the servers:
VW Golf,Jetta NA MY2007 6-spd 2.5L 07K906032BH S1566 Stages 1/2 V1.0
VW Golf,Jetta NA MY2007 6-spd 2.5L 07K906032BH S1566 Stages 1/2 V1.0 Testpipes
VW Golf,Jetta NA MY2007 6-spd 2.5L 07K906032BK S1568 Stages 1/2 V1.0
VW Golf,Jetta NA MY2007 6-spd 2.5L 07K906032BK S1568 Stages 1/2 V1.0 Testpipes
VW Golf,Jetta NA MY2007 6-spd 2.5L 07K906032BK S1863 Stages 1/2 V1.0
VW Golf,Jetta NA MY2007 6-spd 2.5L 07K906032BK S1863 Stages 1/2 V1.0 Testpipes
VW Golf,Jetta NA MY2007 6-spd 2.5L 07K906032BK S2438 Stages 1/2 V1.0
VW Golf,Jetta NA MY2007 6-spd 2.5L 07K906032BK S2438 Stages 1/2 V1.0 Testpipes
VW Golf,Jetta NA MY2007 Tip 2.5L 07K906032BJ S1567 Stages 1/2 V1.0
VW Golf,Jetta NA MY2007 Tip 2.5L 07K906032BJ S1567 Stages 1/2 V1.0 Testpipes
VW Golf,Rabbit NA MY2007 6-spd 2.5L 07K906032T S9653 Stages 1/2 V1.0
VW Golf,Rabbit NA MY2007 6-spd 2.5L 07K906032T S9653 Stages 1/2 V1.0 Testpipes
VW Golf,Rabbit NA MY2007 Tip 2.5L 07K906032S S9652 Stages 1/2 V1.0
VW Golf,Rabbit NA MY2007 Tip 2.5L 07K906032S S9652 Stages 1/2 V1.0 Testpipes
VW New Beetle NA MY2007 Tip 2.5L 07K906032AC S9656 Stages 1/2 V1.0
VW New Beetle NA MY2007 Tip 2.5L 07K906032AC S9656 Stages 1/2 V1.0 Testpipes
VW New Beetle NA MY2008 Tip 2.5L 07K906032BS S1355 Stages 1/2 V1.0
VW New Beetle NA MY2008 Tip 2.5L 07K906032BS S1355 Stages 1/2 V1.0 Testpipes



_Modified by [email protected] at 9:11 AM 3-18-2009_


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_New box codes are coming in every day and the engineering team are cranking out the software. Thanks for all who've gone to their APR dealer for a code extraction! You're really helped the community!








Quick glance, here is whats out there on the servers:
VW Golf,Jetta NA MY2007 6-spd 2.5L 07K906032BH S1566 Stages 1/2 V1.0
VW Golf,Jetta NA MY2007 6-spd 2.5L 07K906032BH S1566 Stages 1/2 V1.0 Testpipes
VW Golf,Jetta NA MY2007 6-spd 2.5L 07K906032BK S1568 Stages 1/2 V1.0
VW Golf,Jetta NA MY2007 6-spd 2.5L 07K906032BK S1568 Stages 1/2 V1.0 Testpipes
VW Golf,Jetta NA MY2007 6-spd 2.5L 07K906032BK S1863 Stages 1/2 V1.0
VW Golf,Jetta NA MY2007 6-spd 2.5L 07K906032BK S1863 Stages 1/2 V1.0 Testpipes
VW Golf,Jetta NA MY2007 6-spd 2.5L 07K906032BK S2438 Stages 1/2 V1.0
VW Golf,Jetta NA MY2007 6-spd 2.5L 07K906032BK S2438 Stages 1/2 V1.0 Testpipes
VW Golf,Jetta NA MY2007 Tip 2.5L 07K906032BJ S1567 Stages 1/2 V1.0
VW Golf,Jetta NA MY2007 Tip 2.5L 07K906032BJ S1567 Stages 1/2 V1.0 Testpipes
VW Golf,Rabbit NA MY2007 6-spd 2.5L 07K906032T S9653 Stages 1/2 V1.0
VW Golf,Rabbit NA MY2007 6-spd 2.5L 07K906032T S9653 Stages 1/2 V1.0 Testpipes
VW Golf,Rabbit NA MY2007 Tip 2.5L 07K906032S S9652 Stages 1/2 V1.0
VW Golf,Rabbit NA MY2007 Tip 2.5L 07K906032S S9652 Stages 1/2 V1.0 Testpipes
VW New Beetle NA MY2007 Tip 2.5L 07K906032AC S9656 Stages 1/2 V1.0
VW New Beetle NA MY2007 Tip 2.5L 07K906032AC S9656 Stages 1/2 V1.0 Testpipes
VW New Beetle NA MY2008 Tip 2.5L 07K906032BS S1355 Stages 1/2 V1.0
VW New Beetle NA MY2008 Tip 2.5L 07K906032BS S1355 Stages 1/2 V1.0 Testpipes
_Modified by [email protected] at 9:11 AM 3-18-2009_

Hmmm I would love to get my hands on a 6-spd rabbit.....lol
I'm sure it's just a typo.


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_
Hmmm I would love to get my hands on a 6-spd rabbit.....lol
I'm sure it's just a typo.









automatic???


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

Auto would be TIP


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_Auto would be TIP

true


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

It's just a naming convention the EE's use. 
Two more!
VW Golf,Rabbit NA MY2007 Tip 2.5L 07K906032Q S9650 Stages 1/2 V1.0
VW Golf,Rabbit NA MY2007 Tip 2.5L 07K906032Q S9650 Stages 1/2 V1.0 Testpipes

VW Golf,Rabbit NA MY2007 6-spd 2.5L 07K906032R S9651 Stages 1/2 V1.0
VW Golf,Rabbit NA MY2007 6-spd 2.5L 07K906032R S9651 Stages 1/2 V1.0 Testpipes


_Modified by [email protected] at 11:10 AM 3-18-2009_


----------



## p c (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Any coding done for this:
Part No SW: 07K 906 032 R HW: 07K 906 032 Q
Component: 2.5l R5/4V G 9651 
Revision: --H01---


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

I believe so. Look one post up.


----------



## dmxsoulja3 (Nov 10, 2008)

So maybe I missed this, but is 07 and up the 170hp version? I thought it was 08 and up, I see my2007's getting flashed but people asking about the 150hp version.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

If you're close to an APR dealer, they can check if we have software, or can make software for you.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

VW Golf,Jetta NA MY2007 Tip 2.5L 07K906032BG S1565 Stages 1/2 V1.0
VW Golf,Jetta NA MY2007 Tip 2.5L 07K906032BG S1565 Stages 1/2 V1.0 Testpipes


----------



## acincys (Jul 10, 2006)

so i have a question some may consider dumb.. but i don't know, so i ask..
i understand that the software is designed for stock engines. how is it affected when other mechanical upgrades are installed? i'm pretty sure intake and exhaust won't make much difference as far as compatibility goes, but what happens when heavier components are replaced (whatever the reason may be) such as camshafts (work in progress as far as i know), other internals changing the compression ratio, port/polish, etc..?
in other words, how far can we go with the APR software before it becomes inefficient and further tuning is needed? or is that something i shouldn't even worry about unless i do something major like forced induction?


----------



## mamey (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_VW Golf,Jetta NA MY2007 Tip 2.5L 07K906032BG S1565 Stages 1/2 V1.0
VW Golf,Jetta NA MY2007 Tip 2.5L 07K906032BG S1565 Stages 1/2 V1.0 Testpipes

MY2007 <---- this means 150ho version is available???


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (mamey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *acincys* »_so i have a question some may consider dumb.. but i don't know, so i ask..
i understand that the software is designed for stock engines. how is it affected when other mechanical upgrades are installed? i'm pretty sure intake and exhaust won't make much difference as far as compatibility goes, but what happens when heavier components are replaced (whatever the reason may be) such as camshafts (work in progress as far as i know), other internals changing the compression ratio, port/polish, etc..?
in other words, how far can we go with the APR software before it becomes inefficient and further tuning is needed? or is that something i shouldn't even worry about unless i do something major like forced induction?

Adding an intake is fine with our software and if you throw in a high flow exhaust system, we have a test pipe file as well. 
Now, if you start playing with cams, port/polish, compression ratio I'm going to assume you can pick up more power by having the car recalibrate for these changes. If it turns out cams are a hugely popular modification, it may be worth while for our engineering team to make a new calibration available.

_Quote, originally posted by *mamey* »_
MY2007 <---- this means 150ho version is available???

Ignore the file name... all you need to know if that file would work for you is if you have the following:
Box code: 07K906032BG
Software revision: S1565
Transmission: Tiptronic


----------



## acincys (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Adding an intake is fine with our software and if you throw in a high flow exhaust system, we have a test pipe file as well. 
Now, if you start playing with cams, port/polish, compression ratio I'm going to assume you can pick up more power by having the car recalibrate for these changes. If it turns out cams are a hugely popular modification, it may be worth while for our engineering team to make a new calibration available.

ahh okay, thank you http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## piston (Oct 17, 2008)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_Most APR dynos are in flywheel horsepower. Your dyno is in whp. 
so if you took you wheel number * 1.15 would give you 176hp/189trq at the flywheel.

Also keep in mind that an auto tranny will usually yield less power at the wheels than a manual tranny.

So, any codes yet for 2009 Rabbit/Golf ?


_Modified by piston at 6:23 PM 3-26-2009_


----------



## piston (Oct 17, 2008)

*Re: *APR present our 2.5l ECU Upgrade for the VW Rabbit, Beetle and Jet ... (acincys)*


_Quote, originally posted by *acincys* »_
i got a question.. somebody might have asked already, i haven't gone through all the pages. how come stock horse power is so high? were you in a low gear?








because these are my results with a 2008 rabbit in third gear:
as far as i know, and i may be wrong, but the dyno gear should be fourth, so my results are actually higher than they should be. however, they don't even come close to what you have. how is that? i'm just wondering.

*They did post the whp numbers as well in a link below the flywheel power graph.


----------



## acincys (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: *APR present our 2.5l ECU Upgrade for the VW Rabbit, Beetle and Jet ... (piston)*


_Quote, originally posted by *piston* »_Also keep in mind that an auto tranny will usually yield less power at the wheels than a manual tranny.

mine's manual

_Quote, originally posted by *piston* »_*They did post the whp numbers as well in a link below the flywheel power graph.

yeah, I noticed that after posting. Thanks though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dmxsoulja3 (Nov 10, 2008)

All of the 150hp guys fear not, when they are ready to do that program I volunteered to drive over to the actual APR center in AL, I'm about 2.5 hours away, so hopefully we can work out a deal, probably going to be a month or so but don't give up. APR FTW


----------



## stangg172006 (Jul 21, 2006)

2008 BK box?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: (stangg172006)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stangg172006* »_2008 BK box?

VW Golf,Jetta NA MY2007 6-spd 2.5L 07K906032BK S1568 Stages 1/2 V1.0
VW Golf,Jetta NA MY2007 6-spd 2.5L 07K906032BK S1568 Stages 1/2 V1.0 Testpipes
VW Golf,Jetta NA MY2007 6-spd 2.5L 07K906032BK S1863 Stages 1/2 V1.0
VW Golf,Jetta NA MY2007 6-spd 2.5L 07K906032BK S1863 Stages 1/2 V1.0 Testpipes
VW Golf,Jetta NA MY2007 6-spd 2.5L 07K906032BK S2438 Stages 1/2 V1.0
VW Golf,Jetta NA MY2007 6-spd 2.5L 07K906032BK S2438 Stages 1/2 V1.0 Testpipes
Disregard the 'date'. If you have the same ecu, you're good to go.


----------



## piston (Oct 17, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

1. In regards to the TIP tranny, does this upgrade program get rid of the accellerator delay when you mash the gas pedel ?
Currently, it seems it takes the ECU about a second before it downshifts when you WOT in regular shift mode whereas as in Sport mode it downshifts immediately upon WOT.
2. Does the stock calibration mode have all the added upgrades/features but utilizes stock power(87 octane gas) or do you need to get the 91 octane performance mode to get all new features?
3. If you purchase the single program upgrade, is the upgrade program still hidden when the dealer scans the service port ?
4. What happens if you go to the dealer for service and they reflash your ECU with a new program to correct a bug. Do you loose your upgraded APR program?
5. If you have the single upgrade program & you disconnect the battery, will the single upgrade program reload when the battery is reconnected?
6. For the TIP tranny, are the shift points changed at all ?
If yes, on which programs ?, shift points(rpm & gear) for WOT ?
7. Is the EMCS hardware installed by the APR dealer at an addtional cost when you purchase the option for flipping between programs?


_Modified by piston at 6:51 PM 3-28-2009_


----------



## ssunnylee24 (Feb 7, 2009)

*Re: *APR present our 2.5l ECU Upgrade for the VW Rabbit, Beetle and Jet ... ([email protected])*

Just found out that 07 has 150hp on edmunds.com.. and 08 has 170 but both will put out 180hp?? after APR chip?


----------



## piston (Oct 17, 2008)

*Re: *APR present our 2.5l ECU Upgrade for the VW Rabbit, Beetle and Jet ... (ssunnylee24)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ssunnylee24* »_Just found out that 07 has 150hp on edmunds.com.. and 08 has 170 but both will put out 180hp?? after APR chip?

The program for the "150hp" 2.5 does not appear to be available yet.

_Quote, originally posted by *dmxsoulja3* »_All of the 150hp guys fear not, when they are ready to do that program I volunteered to drive over to the actual APR center in AL, I'm about 2.5 hours away, so hopefully we can work out a deal, probably going to be a month or so but don't give up. APR FTW


----------



## ssunnylee24 (Feb 7, 2009)

*Re: *APR present our 2.5l ECU Upgrade for the VW Rabbit, Beetle and Jet ... (piston)*



[email protected] said:


> *APR is pleased to present our 2.5l ECU Upgrade for the VW Rabbit, Beetle and Jetta Model Years 2007-2009.*
> I'm confused... can 07 be flashed??


----------



## ssunnylee24 (Feb 7, 2009)

*Re: *APR present our 2.5l ECU Upgrade for the VW Rabbit, Beetle and Jet ... (ssunnylee24)*


----------



## acincys (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: *APR present our 2.5l ECU Upgrade for the VW Rabbit, Beetle and Jet ... (ssunnylee24)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ssunnylee24* »_


[email protected] said:


> *APR is pleased to present our 2.5l ECU Upgrade for the VW Rabbit, Beetle and Jetta Model Years 2007-2009.*
> I'm confused... can 07 be flashed??






[email protected] said:


> must be a typo..


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: (piston)*


_Quote, originally posted by *piston* »_1. In regards to the TIP tranny, does this upgrade program get rid of the accellerator delay when you mash the gas pedel ?
Currently, it seems it takes the ECU about a second before it downshifts when you WOT in regular shift mode whereas as in Sport mode it downshifts immediately upon WOT.


Accelerator delay should be less.

_Quote »_
2. Does the stock calibration mode have all the added upgrades/features but utilizes stock power(87 octane gas) or do you need to get the 91 octane performance mode to get all new features?


Required octanes:
Stock mode - 87
91 mode - 91 
93 mode - 93
100 mode - 100

_Quote »_
3. If you purchase the single program upgrade, is the upgrade program still hidden when the dealer scans the service port ?


Yes. On turbo vehicles it's very easy to log a difference in specified boost pressure to determine a customer is chipped. It's a bit harder to do stuff like that with a naturally aspirated vehicle.

_Quote »_
4. What happens if you go to the dealer for service and they reflash your ECU with a new program to correct a bug. Do you loose your upgraded APR program?


Yes, but we'll give you an updated program for free.

_Quote »_
5. If you have the single upgrade program & you disconnect the battery, will the single upgrade program reload when the battery is reconnected?


yes.

_Quote »_
6. For the TIP tranny, are the shift points changed at all ?
If yes, on which programs ?, shift points(rpm & gear) for WOT ?


Shift points are not controlled in the ECU.

_Quote »_
7. Is the EMCS hardware installed by the APR dealer at an addtional cost when you purchase the option for flipping between programs?


There is no hardware. It's all software.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Sorry for any model year confusion. Basically the ECU upgrade will work if the calibrations from the factory are the same.


----------



## stangg172006 (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
VW Golf,Jetta NA MY2007 6-spd 2.5L 07K906032BK S1568 Stages 1/2 V1.0
VW Golf,Jetta NA MY2007 6-spd 2.5L 07K906032BK S1568 Stages 1/2 V1.0 Testpipes
VW Golf,Jetta NA MY2007 6-spd 2.5L 07K906032BK S1863 Stages 1/2 V1.0
VW Golf,Jetta NA MY2007 6-spd 2.5L 07K906032BK S1863 Stages 1/2 V1.0 Testpipes
VW Golf,Jetta NA MY2007 6-spd 2.5L 07K906032BK S2438 Stages 1/2 V1.0
VW Golf,Jetta NA MY2007 6-spd 2.5L 07K906032BK S2438 Stages 1/2 V1.0 Testpipes
Disregard the 'date'. If you have the same ecu, you're good to go.

gotchya, thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

I hope I have answered everyone questions but don't hesitate to shoot me off another one if you haven't read through the thread. 
Do we have any Customer Testimonials? I'd like to get as many as possible!


----------



## StlJetta (Sep 26, 2008)

I checked which ECU I had through my VAG-COM and saw that it was 07K906032Q. I have a '07 Wolfsburg 5-sp manual and I thought it was a 150hp engine. Am I wrong? Or will having an ECU that you have listed enough to get flashed?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: (StlJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StlJetta* »_I checked which ECU I had through my VAG-COM and saw that it was 07K906032Q. I have a '07 Wolfsburg 5-sp manual and I thought it was a 150hp engine. Am I wrong? Or will having an ECU that you have listed enough to get flashed?

We have the tip tronic version of that code already on our servers. If you stop in, we can code extract you and get your software created.


----------



## StlJetta (Sep 26, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

How long would it take if I had it done I my local shop in St. Louis? Or do I have to vacation in 'Bama?


----------



## p c (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: (StlJetta)*

so whats the hp increase on the 150 hp engines?


----------



## DUSlider (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: (p c)*

Ok, so I pulled the engine info from VCDS when I first ran it...
Address 01: Engine (CBU) Labels: 06A-906-032-BGP.lbl
Part No SW: 07K 906 032 BG HW: 07K 906 032 Q
Component: 2,5l R5/4V G 1565 
Revision: 1NH01--- Serial number: VWX7Z0H03N386H
Coding: 0000003
Shop #: WSC 01279 785 00200
I guess I'm not clear on what codes need to match?
Also, does having GIAC currently affect being able to be chipped to APR?


----------



## StlJetta (Sep 26, 2008)

*Re: (DUSlider)*

You have the 07K906032Q ECU but as noted above they only have the Tiptronic version.
If you have GIAC already, why do you want to switch to the APR?


----------



## DUSlider (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: (StlJetta)*

Wouldn't mind having a stock mode. I also have an idle surge that is annoying. I don't remember having it before getting the GIAC and I eliminated the Carbonio as the cause. Also, to me the DBW lag while better than stock, is still annoying with the GIAC...
Worst case. I was thinking about going to APTunings Dyno day tomorrow, getting dyno'd with the GIAC, getting flashed with the free 6 hour APR demo, drive around a bit, see if the idle surge is gone and how the DBW lag is improved over the GIAC, then get Dyno'd with the APR to see if there is really any improvement in performance. Then make up my mind if I want to keep the APR or not.
If I don't, I'll stop by AWE sometime to get the GIAC reflashed, they are only 20 minutes away, so no biggie...


----------



## ssunnylee24 (Feb 7, 2009)

Can 07 be flashed or no? 07s have 150hp. so make it clear for everyone


----------



## p c (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: (ssunnylee24)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ssunnylee24* »_Can 07 be flashed or no? 07s have 150hp. so make it clear for everyone

x1000000
I dont understand why they keep us in the dark with this answer. They list ecus that are 07 but wont officially say 150hp's are compatible. If the 150 hp can be flashed what is the hp increase?


----------



## ssunnylee24 (Feb 7, 2009)

*Re: (p c)*

You guys (APR) know what you guys are talking about?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: (ssunnylee24)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StlJetta* »_How long would it take if I had it done I my local shop in St. Louis? Or do I have to vacation in 'Bama?










20-30 minutes. 

_Quote, originally posted by *p c* »_so whats the hp increase on the 150 hp engines?

0. This is for the 170hp engine.

_Quote, originally posted by *DUSlider* »_Ok, so I pulled the engine info from VCDS when I first ran it...
Address 01: Engine (CBU) Labels: 06A-906-032-BGP.lbl
Part No SW: 07K 906 032 BG HW: 07K 906 032 Q
Component: 2,5l R5/4V G 1565 
Revision: 1NH01--- Serial number: VWX7Z0H03N386H
Coding: 0000003
Shop #: WSC 01279 785 00200
I guess I'm not clear on what codes need to match?
Also, does having GIAC currently affect being able to be chipped to APR?

Having GIAC already will not affect the way we flash your car. I can check to see if we have your boxcode tomorrow. 

_Quote, originally posted by *StlJetta* »_You have the 07K906032Q ECU but as noted above they only have the Tiptronic version.


If we have it only for tiptronic we can make it for you in a day or so.

_Quote, originally posted by *DUSlider* »_Wouldn't mind having a stock mode. I also have an idle surge that is annoying. I don't remember having it before getting the GIAC and I eliminated the Carbonio as the cause. Also, to me the DBW lag while better than stock, is still annoying with the GIAC...
Worst case. I was thinking about going to APTunings Dyno day tomorrow, getting dyno'd with the GIAC, getting flashed with the free 6 hour APR demo, drive around a bit, see if the idle surge is gone and how the DBW lag is improved over the GIAC, then get Dyno'd with the APR to see if there is really any improvement in performance. Then make up my mind if I want to keep the APR or not.
If I don't, I'll stop by AWE sometime to get the GIAC reflashed, they are only 20 minutes away, so no biggie...

Good call. We offer our software as a free trial and offer a 30 day money back guarantee. If you like it better, keep it!









_Quote, originally posted by *ssunnylee24* »_Can 07 be flashed or no? 07s have 150hp. so make it clear for everyone

This tuning is for the 170hp engine's. They only way to see if we can flash it or not is to get code extracted by an APR dealer and let use see if we can port the code to your ECU.

_Quote, originally posted by *ssunnylee24* »_You guys (APR) know what you guys are talking about?










Please


----------



## Reflex-Rabbit (Jul 7, 2007)

Year needs to be changed to 2007.5 IMO then, since 08's came out in summer of 2007. Very misleading, I just left a message for my local APR dealer for an appointment >_<


----------



## p c (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: (Reflex-Rabbit)*

so this is only for '08s....
that's a weird choice as there would be more potential buyers if you made a 06/07 file first......guess I'm going c2


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

This was an employees car, which gave us the option to take our time with the long term testing before releasing the software to the public.


----------



## HIBB 304 (Nov 8, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

So is the 150hp flash in the works?


----------



## volare (Jun 25, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (HIBB 304)*

Can we assume that the 150 HP engine can get the same numbers as the 170 HP engine after your flash? 
If it's essentially the same hardware in both engines, it should be doable right? 
***crossing my fingers***


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (volare)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HIBB 304* »_So is the 150hp flash in the works?

Sorry, I have no new information regarding a 150hp flash. 

_Quote, originally posted by *volare* »_Can we assume that the 150 HP engine can get the same numbers as the 170 HP engine after your flash? 
If it's essentially the same hardware in both engines, it should be doable right? 
***crossing my fingers***

I'm not ready to make any assumptions. Sorry!


----------



## BlixaBargeld (May 5, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Sorry, I have no new information regarding a 150hp flash. 
I'm not ready to make any assumptions. Sorry!

Then why do you state flash for 2007-2009 Rabbit, Beetle .... as the 150hp versions are included


----------



## n82007rabbit (Jun 19, 2007)

The reason he can't assume anything is because there are so many oem part numbers for the 150 hp motor you have to have the spcific part nmber to see if the software has been created yet. I took mine in 2007 rabbit and they had the software for it. 
To get the number I called VW parts dept and they were able to look up my vin number and tell me what my ECU part number was then I called an APR dealer and they looked up my specific ecu and told me that I was good to go. Cut APR some slack their programmers are workin their butts off.


----------



## p c (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: (n82007rabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *n82007rabbit* »_The reason he can't assume anything is because there are so many oem part numbers for the 150 hp motor you have to have the spcific part nmber to see if the software has been created yet. I took mine in 2007 rabbit and they had the software for it. 
To get the number I called VW parts dept and they were able to look up my vin number and tell me what my ECU part number was then I called an APR dealer and they looked up my specific ecu and told me that I was good to go. Cut APR some slack their programmers are workin their butts off. 

So they have software for the '07 yet we dont know the hp increase. Would you pay $600 for that lol. No dyno tuning, nothing..... I'm sorry that just seems







GIAC had dynos for the two different motors didn't they.... This is the most expensive software with the most unanswered questions


----------



## Reflex-Rabbit (Jul 7, 2007)

I stopped by my local dealer today, and ended up sitting around for 1 hour for my ECU code to be sent to APR since there actually wasn't any software for mine yet. Hopefully it ends up being worth that wait. Go APR.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: (p c)*

Guys, 
Most of this confusion is related to the fact that you don't understand how the system works. This is totally normal. Very few here have actually seen what goes on behind the scenes in the ECU. Let me see if I can explain this in a way that's easy to understand.
Each engine has many different ECU's or box codes. Inside each ECU are maps that tell the car how to run. When we finish a calibration in order for us to see if it works on another ECU we do a few things. 
Lets assume instead of ECU's we're talking about Books.
Lets assume we want to change the title of chapter 7.
Lets assume the title of chapter 7 is the power the engine will make.
We'll change the title of chapter 7 on the book we have here in the shop.
Now, let's assume we want to change this on another book. We have to check a couple things.
1. First we check to make sure chapter 7 is on the same page in both books.
2. Next we check to make sure chapter 7 actually has the same title. 
Between two books, chapter 7 may exist on the same pages, but may be a different title.
Lets assume chapter 7 was called Rabbit 150 on page 100 in one book
Lets assume chapter 7 was called Rabbit 170 on page 100 in another book
Assuming many other thigns behind the scene are correct, we can simply copy our new settings to both books!
What are the results between all of the books? The same! The beginning results were either the same or different, but the end results are always the same.

So in conclusion, if you have a 150 rabbit and the code is portable, you'll result in the same power output as the APR 170 rabbit. If you have a 170 rabbit and the code is portable, you'll have the same power output as the APR 170 rabbit.

Again, given the massive number of box codes, we cant buy them all. The only way for us to check is to go to the dealer, plug in, have your code sent to us so we can check to see if it's portable. If it is, you're in luck, if not, I'm sorry!


_Modified by [email protected] at 11:17 AM 4-15-2009_


----------



## StlJetta (Sep 26, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_if you have a 150 rabbit and the code is portable, you'll result in the same power output as the APR 170 rabbit. 

I think you meant to say that we would see the same increase in hp and torque (12.4HP/15.3TQ with 93 octane) rather than seeing a dyno with the hp and torque levels of 170 rabbit (181HP/204TQ with 93 octane). 
I'd love to see an extra 32hp from my 150!


----------



## volare (Jun 25, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

OK...so how would we get all of our codes to you?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: (volare)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StlJetta* »_
I think you meant to say that we would see the same increase in hp and torque (12.4HP/15.3TQ with 93 octane) rather than seeing a dyno with the hp and torque levels of 170 rabbit (181HP/204TQ with 93 octane). 
I'd love to see an extra 32hp from my 150!










Actually no, what I said was correct.








If it turned out both setups were identical and the 170hp code was portable to the 150hp code, then you would end up with the new APR 181hp version of software and would see 181hp.







Now don't poop your pants yet... I don't think we've seen this on the 2.5l yet, but it is quite popular with many VAG cars overseas. 

_Quote, originally posted by *volare* »_OK...so how would we get all of our codes to you?

All you have to do is head on over to an APR dealer. See if the software is available for your car. If it isnt, ask them to do what's called a 'code extract'. That will download the software and send it to us! From there we can check to see if it's portable or not.










_Modified by [email protected] at 3:55 PM 4-15-2009_


----------



## StlJetta (Sep 26, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Actually no, what I said was correct.








If it turned out both setups were identical and the 170hp code was portable to the 150hp code, then you would end up with the new APR 181hp version of software and would see 181hp.







Now don't poop your pants yet... I don't think we've seen this on the 2.5l yet, but it is quite popular with many VAG cars overseas. 

_Modified by [email protected] at 3:55 PM 4-15-2009_























I may have to try this....


----------



## Reflex-Rabbit (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_

Actually no, what I said was correct.








If it turned out both setups were identical and the 170hp code was portable to the 150hp code, then you would end up with the new APR 181hp version of software and would see 181hp.







Now don't poop your pants yet... I don't think we've seen this on the 2.5l yet, but it is quite popular with many VAG cars overseas. 
All you have to do is head on over to an APR dealer. See if the software is available for your car. If it isnt, ask them to do what's called a 'code extract'. That will download the software and send it to us! From there we can check to see if it's portable or not.









_Modified by [email protected] at 3:55 PM 4-15-2009_










.... Wow, so it will seriously give me over 20 hp/tq possibly? My code was uploaded yesterday (07 150hp), I'm crossing all my limbs for this to happen then...
So instead of putting down ~143hp with my intake, I'll be putting down ~165? My god. http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

If it's identical to the 170hp engine, with only the calibration being set to a different power output level, then yes.


----------



## CaTiRo (Sep 23, 2008)

i thought i read that there were slight differences between the two engines. can someone confirm this?


----------



## TXwabbit (Aug 2, 2008)

*Re: (CaTiRo)*

I don't have a full exhaust yet but I'm planing on getting it soon my question is should I get the test pipe tune or just the regular tune? Also what's the difference between both tunes what exactly do you change? Iam on stock exhaust right now.


----------



## cyclegrip (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (TXwabbit)*

How do I volunteer my car? 06 Rabbit, has 150hp


----------



## Reflex-Rabbit (Jul 7, 2007)

Well. I just got the call from my dealer that my APR software is ready. I'm getting flashed







funny thing is I put 93 octane in my car last night for the hell of it. 

Wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## StlJetta (Sep 26, 2008)

So you have a 150hp with a 5-speed manual? What was the ECU part number?
Let us know how it turns out!


----------



## Pete Puma (Sep 15, 2007)

*Re: (StlJetta)*

Bump for updates. Any more news on the 150hp tune?


----------



## Cabrio60 (Oct 14, 2006)

Can't wait for their '09 tune. I wish I was closer to Opelika so I could donate my car to be a test subject. Keep up the good work.


----------



## acincys (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: *APR present our 2.5l ECU Upgrade for the VW Rabbit, Beetle and Jet ... ([email protected])*

This may have been addressed.. Do you guys offer a trial?


_Modified by acincys at 10:21 PM 5-17-2009_


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Yes


----------



## acincys (Jul 10, 2006)

sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet!!!
i am so finally ready to buy it! but aint nothin wrong with making sure i want it first










_Modified by acincys at 12:29 PM 5-18-2009_


----------



## Bruno2000 (Jan 29, 2009)

*Re: (piston)*

I wanted the APR for my 08 rabbit so much but my APR area dealer shop took 1 hour to try to put a single program from this code : VW Golf,Jetta NA MY2007 6-spd 2.5L 07K906032BK S1568 Stages 1/2 V1.0 ....change Jetta to a rabbit since I have a rabbit and my 6-spd is in fact a manual 5-spd. My dealer concluded by told me they only get it for the Tiptronic version...no manual version... just tip... what?!!?
im asking, it is possible to create this file for me ? I do already lost money for all this, I heard somewhere that u guys can do it.
"The software part number is 07K906032BK Software Version 1568, I underlined these in your previous e-mails. And we do have software for this particular box code." from a APR guy email.
If I could get a fast answer here, I do trying.
Thx again and I dont give up


----------



## Bruno2000 (Jan 29, 2009)

*Re: (Bruno2000)*

Quote, originally posted by StlJetta » 
You have the 07K906032Q ECU but as noted above they only have the Tiptronic version.

If we have it only for tiptronic we can make it for you in a day or so.
from Arin.

I wish the same service







my car still wait at the dealer shop, good time to extract anything u need and more.
thx


----------



## acincys (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Yes

That's a no.. I went to Achtuning in Redmond, WA and when he was about to load the software, there was no trial option.
Either way.. I bought it and I absolutely love it! I can actually feel the power gain! Along with all the other features. I like my rabbit once again


----------



## Bruno2000 (Jan 29, 2009)

hello guys,
APR look pretty much gone for the last 5-6 days, maybe a race event? My dealer tried to call you and I emailed you without answers at all :S even Arin look gone here on this forum.
I got back my car, 2 days to the dealers and I didnt got flashed at all, im a bit disappointed and dont understand what happening with apr and the general service. 
Im ready to be patient and even send you my ecu box, IF I could get an answer of course.
thx to answer me on this.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Sorry, I was out of the office, at a race in CT and then on vacation for Memorial day.
Bruno, are you having an issue?


----------



## Bruno2000 (Jan 29, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

well pretty much yes, u could read my previous messages about it but to be short Ive got tried to flash my car by my area dealer, lost my car 2 full days and didnt got any APR software at all for some technical fails. I did emailed APR BEFORE I call my APR dealer to be sure to not do a long trip to my area dealer for nothing. The APR guy asked me my ECU number part, I had to find a close dealer to Vag-com my car and sent it to APR. APR answer was positive and I got my rendez-vous with my area apr dealer. U know what happened next... my ecu software is still stock.
here is my engine info :

adress 01 : Engine (CBT) Labels : 06A-906-032-BGP.lbl
Part No SW: 07K 906 032 BK HW: 07K 906 032 Q
Component: 2,5L R5/4V G 1568
revision: 1NH01--- Serial number: VWX7Z0G93NO7ZO
Coding: 0000001
Shop number: WSC 01269 785 00200
so, 07K906032BK AND 1568
My APR dealer blamed APR and APR tell me all is right with these numbers so, im pretty much confused. Even more when the area dealer guy told me ; we cant do that, the APR file is only available for the 6-spd version! (tiptronic version or just confused in the files name?) when rabbit only has manual 5-spd version... anyway... I still hope u guys could fix all my mess.








Thx to listening.
P.S Arin, a guy name Chris Teague contacted me today by email about it, so if u wanna know more, u could ask him.


----------



## acincys (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Bruno2000)*

I have a 5 speed 2008 rabbit and my software states it is for 6 speed 2007 rabbit. works just fine!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

We have software for your car. Here is the file name:
VW Golf,Jetta NA MY2007 6-spd 2.5L 07K906032BK S1568 Stages 1/2 V1.0
VW Golf,Jetta NA MY2007 6-spd 2.5L 07K906032BK S1568 Stages 1/2 V1.0 Testpipes
When they plug in your car, it will popup with a list of files that will work on your car. Here are the decisions your dealer has to make:
Is the car a Manual / Automatic / DSG?
What stage or file variant do you want?
After that is selected he can choose the octanes/programs you want, as well as the other options like security lockout. 
Ignore the words '6-speed' and hell, even the date. That's just what the electrical engineer wrote on the file name to denote it was a manual. All you really care about is Box Code, Software Version, Transmission option, Stage/Option. If your dealer is confused, he can just call us at the time of flashing. We are hear from 8am - 7pm CST.


----------



## Bruno2000 (Jan 29, 2009)

Arin, thx a lot for all your information, I will have to retake a rendez-vous with my area dealer.
Last thing, I saw some file with;
VW Golf, Jetta NA MY2007
VW Golf, Rabbit NA MY2007
can u confirm to me that both Jetta and rabbit name file can be mix ? cause I have a rabbit, not a jetta
I suppose that its correct since both using the same engine, just want to be sure.
thx again.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

You're good to go. All that maters is the box-code.


----------



## Bruno2000 (Jan 29, 2009)

Thx a lot for your great service Arin, Ive got a new rendez-vous , the 8 june, with my APR dealer.
Cross fingers !








wish it will turn good this time


----------



## Outie5000 (Aug 8, 2007)

If someone where to take on the scca national tour for solo (autocrossing) would you be interested in being a sponsor?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Probably not. We usually have customers come to us wanting motorsport builds. 
Example:
http://www.goapr.com/news/2009...ceway/


----------



## Outie5000 (Aug 8, 2007)

So you don't consider solo to be motorsports?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: (Outie5000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Outie5000* »_So you don't consider solo to be motorsports? 


The guy I linked above is a solo individual. 
At APR Motorsport we have developed a competitive MKV racing program that we are willing to make available to other racers and other series and we are able to tailor our development to the specs of many different series. However we do charge for these services and any sponsorship money we have available for motorsport goes to APR Motorsport. We are willing to reduce the price of our MKV Motorsport program for those that are willing to run the APR livery on a case by case basis. 
You're not to far from us. You should come down and check us out while the race team is in town. We have some specific motorsport products designed around a 34mm restrictor and 13% increase in rotor size. As most series allow extensive modification to the suspension and chassis for both performance and safety we have several levels of preparation available.


----------



## Outie5000 (Aug 8, 2007)

If only I had a GTI.
Right now as the rabbit sits, it's an H stock car, and will be until the warranty is up. So that means: I'm in the market for a catback, shocks, and sticky icky rubber. I would love to have a full exhaust with a nice header, some cams to give me that top end that is somewhat missing, some larger/lighter brakes all around, calipers/rotors, a beautiful intake manifold, etc etc. 

I just hear a lot of people up here, and elsewhere, discuss how competitive the rabbit could be at nationals if set up correctly. And hopefully will be able to test the theory next season now that i'm out of school.

The whole stock class is what's keeping me from heading down 280 and getting chipped... damn restrictions.


----------



## david8814 (Aug 14, 2007)

Bump for some love for the earlier motor.


----------



## bohemianleper (Apr 25, 2009)

I have had the APR Flash(the full flash with several modes) for about 2 months and have quite enjoyed it. However, I am wishing there was an 87 octane mode for it. Is there any plans for this to be added in the future, or has it been considered? The drive by wire lag problems are something that many people do not enjoy, and getting a chip that basically removed this lag without raising octane needs would be beneficial, even to non "enthusiasts."


----------



## sagerabbit (Aug 14, 2007)

Local dealer tried to chip my "early" motor but APR informed us that they will not be making a program for the unicorns. Sorry david8814, but I am trying to get another ECU upgrade and I'll let you know if something happens.


----------



## david8814 (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: (sagerabbit)*

PG Performance in Surrey does REVO and Unitronic... There's also a local C2 Dealer... I don't know why APR would entirely neglect the potential for further business...


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

We only calibrate if we have a vehicle to calibrate. We will not simple make changes and let the customers tell us if it does anything good or bad. If we have a vehicle to calibrate, and time to calibrate it between our other projects, we'll do it.


----------



## HIBB 304 (Nov 8, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: 06A-906-032-BGP.lbl
Part No SW: 07K 906 032 T HW: 07K 906 032 Q
Component: 2.5l R5/4V G 9033 
Revision: --H01--- Serial number: VWZ7Z0F4072526
Coding: 0000001
Shop #: WSC 01279 785 00200
No fault code found.
Readiness: 0000 0000
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Arin do ya'll have a flash for my motor?


----------



## Bruno2000 (Jan 29, 2009)

*Re: (Bruno2000)*

Arin,
I had my rendez-vous with my area dealer today, the 8th June and for the second time, I got a bad answer. They still didnt managed to upgrade my ECU with APR








From what I understood, the file VW Golf,Jetta NA MY2007 6-spd 2.5L 07K906032BK S1568 Stages 1/2 V1.0 wasnt available when they plugged it, he tried for a while the way he talked but whatever he said, my car still stock.
I gave all the informations u gave me to my dealer and still, they didnt figured it out so... im very disappointed right now and im confuse. U guys told me all my ECU # (by Vag-com) are corrects but my area dealers cant do it. Only numbers matter ? are u sure ? my Rabbit is canadian, it could matter ? something is wrong...something SURE, both APR guys and my dealer didnt contact each others to try to find a way to help me. I asked so many times to APR by email to contact my dealer and vise-versa. In the last month , I had to play the bridge between both team and im not sure its my role, I was pretty much determined but im starting to think the upgrade isnt worst all this mess.
Im giving a last try with u Arin, It is possible for you to contact my area dealer ? Or whatever the move u can do for me to push all this a bit more forward?
I would call u instead of using email/forum but my english isnt enough good
last thing ; my dealer too wish to be contacted by phone or email (no idea why he cant do it himself but still, im asking)
here is the web site of my area dealer with the phone number.
http://www.autotechno.ca/index.spy
thx a lot Arin, im sure u can help me.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (HIBB 304)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HIBB 304* »_
Part No SW: 07K 906 032 T HW: 07K 906 032 Q
Component: 2.5l R5/4V G 9033 


We have your ECU but it looks like our software versions are different. If that's the case, just get code extracted and we can get the file for you. 
We have the following:
VW Golf,Rabbit NA MY2007 6-spd 2.5L 07K906032T S9653 Stages 1/2 V1.0
VW Golf,Rabbit NA MY2007 6-spd 2.5L 07K906032T S9653 Stages 1/2 V1.0 Testpipes


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: (Bruno2000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bruno2000* »_Arin,
I had my rendez-vous with my area dealer today, the 8th June and for the second time, I got a bad answer. They still didnt managed to upgrade my ECU with APR








From what I understood, the file VW Golf,Jetta NA MY2007 6-spd 2.5L 07K906032BK S1568 Stages 1/2 V1.0 wasnt available when they plugged it, he tried for a while the way he talked but whatever he said, my car still stock.
I gave all the informations u gave me to my dealer and still, they didnt figured it out so... im very disappointed right now and im confuse. U guys told me all my ECU # (by Vag-com) are corrects but my area dealers cant do it. Only numbers matter ? are u sure ? my Rabbit is canadian, it could matter ? something is wrong...something SURE, both APR guys and my dealer didnt contact each others to try to find a way to help me. I asked so many times to APR by email to contact my dealer and vise-versa. In the last month , I had to play the bridge between both team and im not sure its my role, I was pretty much determined but im starting to think the upgrade isnt worst all this mess.
Im giving a last try with u Arin, It is possible for you to contact my area dealer ? Or whatever the move u can do for me to push all this a bit more forward?
I would call u instead of using email/forum but my english isnt enough good
last thing ; my dealer too wish to be contacted by phone or email (no idea why he cant do it himself but still, im asking)
here is the web site of my area dealer with the phone number.
http://www.autotechno.ca/index.spy
thx a lot Arin, im sure u can help me.

Bruno, I don't understand the issue. We have your same ECU box code and Part number and from what I understand you have a manual transmission. Is this correct? When the dealer plugs in, he will be presented with all of the software that will work on your vehicle. When he does this, if he's still having a problem, don't just leave... call us and we'll help sort it out. There's really nothing else I can tell you to do at this point.


_Modified by [email protected] at 5:38 PM 6-8-2009_


----------



## HIBB 304 (Nov 8, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
We have your ECU but it looks like our software versions are different. If that's the case, just get code extracted and we can get the file for you. 
We have the following:
VW Golf,Rabbit NA MY2007 6-spd 2.5L 07K906032T S9653 Stages 1/2 V1.0
VW Golf,Rabbit NA MY2007 6-spd 2.5L 07K906032T S9653 Stages 1/2 V1.0 Testpipes


How long does it take to get file ready? 3hr trip both ways.


----------



## Bruno2000 (Jan 29, 2009)

Arin,
yes, I have a 2008 rabbit manual.
and when I take rendez-vous with my dealer, I have to bring/drive the car the previous night of the rendez-vous day and im not present when they do/trying to upgrade, so, I have no idea how hard they trying but they never contacted u to try to find a answer.
If im really determined to get flash, what about send the ecu box or something else, what are the extreme last solutions?
it wouldnt be possible for u to call my dealer to just show them how all this software works ? They never made it on any rabbits yet, just some gti and audi/porsche.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (HIBB 304)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HIBB 304* »_
How long does it take to get file ready? 3hr trip both ways.

The only way I can tell is if you get code extracted. If it's the same, we can get it the same day.


----------



## Bruno2000 (Jan 29, 2009)

im pretty sure my area dealer wouldnt accept a 3th rendez-vous if u guys didnt contacted him before so, im pretty much done yet.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

If they've flashed any cars before, it's all done the exact same way. All they do is plug in, put in your name and phone number, and select the options you want. There's nothing else they need to do. 
I would need you at the dealer for me to tell them how to do it if they are still having a problem figuring it out. 
If you want, you can try a different dealer or you can mail your ECU to us and we can flash it here. 
Bruno, BTW, I've called them but it appears they are closed. Do you know if they speak English?


_Modified by [email protected] at 6:02 PM 6-8-2009_


----------



## Bruno2000 (Jan 29, 2009)

Arin, if you could call back tomorrow, it will be the best u could do for me and I would appreciate ton times... thx again.


----------



## MkVForTheWin (Jun 22, 2009)

Arin you have a pm


----------



## 07jettawolf (May 8, 2011)

*Help with 07 Jetta*

2007 Jetta Wolfsburg (5 cyl, 2.5, Engine code BGQ) - Cylinder 4 misfire - traced to ECM. 
ECM is 07K906032Q 

So I ordered another one online, but I'm going to have to copy the code off the old one and put it into the new one. How do I do that? What kind of cable and software do I need? I've seen VAG CAM cables online with software for around $30 - is that all I need?


----------



## rojahrabbit808 (Aug 6, 2013)

How we looking now guys? Anymore testimonials or dyno charts from members? I want to get my 07 rabbit 150hp version chipped so would love to hear more updated comments.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

rojahrabbit808 said:


> How we looking now guys? Anymore testimonials or dyno charts from members? I want to get my 07 rabbit 150hp version chipped so would love to hear more updated comments.


Don't even bother with APR on these motors. They didn't bring their A game, and they aren't ever going to.

UM and C2 are the only tuners who have put any serious effort into proper tuning of a VW 2.5L --they're the only two companies to consider since Eurodyne isn't even going to throw us a bone and give us Maestro support.


----------

